# nice shaved vagina



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## the_predator (Feb 10, 2014)

Well played sir, well played!


----------



## charley (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey hon...let's go to the beach and pour sand in your pussy with a 6 inch PVC pipe...people think im weird...


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 11, 2014)

charley said:


>



holy shit some things you just cant un-see


----------



## Inner Rage (Feb 11, 2014)

What the fuck???


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

wonder how long that takes to "clear"?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

charley said:


>



Oh dear god, why!


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 11, 2014)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> wonder how long that takes to "clear"?




I honestly had the same thought...just thinking about a day at the ocean and trying to get the sand out of all my "bits" made me shudder to see that


----------



## s2h (Feb 11, 2014)

can you further explain "bits"??..i dont understand...


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 11, 2014)

In for bit pics 


Warrior


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope that sand is free from random bottle caps and thistles.


----------



## irish1987 (Feb 11, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I hope that sand is free from random bottle caps and thistles.



I wanna know if she leaves the sand in and takes out the plastic pipe will the sand turn into glass? 

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

irish1987 said:


> I wanna know if she leaves the sand in and takes out the plastic pipe will the sand turn into glass?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


If she gets struck by lighting then whoever finds the body would have one hell of a glass sculpture


----------



## sneedham (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahhh.. The perfect Coke smuggling partner.

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2014)

this was my AG social experiment, I posted a pic of a perfect vagina and..
1) it got less views in 24hours than the tranny supermodel thread
2) people only started posting after Charleys fuhged up gif
*YOU ALL NEED JESUS*


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 12, 2014)

tranny > vagina


----------



## nev (Feb 12, 2014)

s2h said:


> can you further explain "bits"??..i dont understand...



I'm thinking arby's.


----------



## nev (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd bang her if I had poison ivy on my dick.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 12, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> this was my AG social experiment, I posted a pic of a perfect vagina and..
> 1) it got less views in 24hours than the tranny supermodel thread
> 2) people only started posting after Charleys fuhged up gif
> *YOU ALL NEED JESUS*


to be fair your pic never came up for me only the sand in vagina pic... that could be why


----------



## Bigjay73 (Feb 12, 2014)

Now imagine sticking your dick in there.


----------



## irish1987 (Feb 12, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> tranny > vagina



Speaking of trannies  there seems to be a shortage of new tranny porn

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 12, 2014)

Bigjay73 said:


> Now imagine sticking your dick in there.



I did, twice, when I LHJO today


Warrior


----------

